# How to host a forum in my site



## sridatta (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi frenz...

I would like to install a forum in my site..  Is forum code available freely on NET? If s, Please provide me some links. Searched google.. but couldnot get proper results. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2006)

visit *www.phpbb.com


----------



## sridatta (Nov 21, 2006)

ye.. this site is gud.. there are lot of styles provided too..

are there any differences between phpBB and vbulletin? i observed one diff.. reputation feature is absent in phpBB.. i could not get why is vbulletin forum so expensive??


----------



## enjoy (Nov 21, 2006)

See *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_forum_software


----------



## ahref (Nov 21, 2006)

Ya, vbulletin is better than phpbb. Initally you use phpbb, when user grows shift to vbulletin.


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 21, 2006)

I 'll recomend you phpBB. coz it is da best.
You can download it from here

Installation Tutorial in detail

I am also using it and it is awesome . you can also install hundreds of themes from  here


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2006)

phpbb rox only downfall to phpbb 2 is tht ugot to manually mod it how ever phpbb 3 rox full on its very good .... vb and ipb are expensive coz they come fully modded and honestly iv tried ipb it sux and im also using phpbb 2 very convinient and user friendly if u know a little bit of html ucan mod it very easily


----------



## sridatta (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks frenz.. you have provided me quite a lot info...  so big that i just fell in a dilemma of which bb to install.  can i go for phpBB 3.0 beta version ???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well u can install them very easily using fantanstico(if provided in ur Cpanel)...most of the hosting comes with this.Installtion is very easy..it will take only 2-3 minute.


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2006)

phpbb3 does not come in fanatstico as it is beta stages however u can install it manually as it very easy as compared to phpbb2 

and yes phpbb3 beta can b used as it is now no problem but use at own risk


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Nov 22, 2006)

u dont need to manually install every mod. there is one software called EasyMOD. it is still in development but installs some of the basic mods such as CashMods, RSS support and others. 

Reputation system can be installed in phpBB using the Reputation system MOD. it resembles the one of vBulletin.

i like phpBB coz it's free, open source and modable. it rox.


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2006)

easy mod my advice doing it manually is better ..... coz when u hv themes other than subsilver it doesnt find certain codes and also doesnt giv the desired result at times


----------



## mrinalbenjwal (Nov 22, 2006)

free website, free domain, free Resource, free web tools
visit www.iconsystem.info/google.html


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 22, 2006)

mrinalbenjwal said:
			
		

> free website, free domain, free Resource, free web tools
> visit www.iconsystem.info/google.html



Dunno I am not able to view that site and its home page also 

*www.iconsystem.info/google.html

I googled for it and I found *iconsystem.net/ Is this is da right one


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 22, 2006)

for a free forum version id suggest SMF i have used it and il tell u it has the best search features.. search for a word and ul get it right unlike phpbb or other paid boards where u get other links too.. 

i use a Invision board its a bit costly but the support and mods are really good.. and dont use phpbb 3 as its still in testing..


----------



## sridatta (Nov 22, 2006)

Again.. thanx guys.. 

Please suggest some nice featured mods so that i can make my forum look like a paid one


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2006)

heres a list of mods on my phpbb2:

cash
online offline
sub-forums
attachment
forum icons

hell i dont even remember the others there are a hell lot of mods u can install on phpbb go thru their mod forum on phpbb.com

as far as phpbb3 is no official mods available and phpbb3 is very good without any mods


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Nov 23, 2006)

i have :-

cash
reputation systems
disabling post count
sub forums
RSS Feeds
Birthday mod

these are really useful.

@mav3
EasyMOD is under development and in beta stages. it's still a gud mod for newbies who dont want to mess around with php code. installation otherwise takes around an hour or so depending on how compex the code is. i prefer easymod for mods that are easy mod compatible such as CashMods. otherwise, manual is the way to go.


----------



## sridatta (Nov 23, 2006)

what is the mod that i should use to include "reporting" feature??


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Nov 23, 2006)

u can use this mod. it's also EasyMOD compatible. i also use this one.


----------



## sridatta (Nov 23, 2006)

@saurav... thanx for the link.. Can u plz providelink for Reputation system mod  too.. I m new to this and couldnot know what to search for.. Whatz the diff between cash and reputation mods??

@All
I have a linux machine running on my system on a network.. i want to setup a forum for my local network users.. I have installed forum succesfully but.. i m not able to send any mails. i.e. email activation, mass e-mails etc are not functioning... 
Please suggest me a method to configure mail through  either of the following so that forum should be able to send mails...

1. sendmail 
2. i have an account on POP3 smtp server on a different machine in my network. 

PS: I have tried configuring options in Configuration under Administration panel. But it says access denied !!


----------



## mehulved (Nov 23, 2006)

You better ask the last query under Open Source section. You are more likely to get replies there.


----------

